# Blacks commiting more violent crime !!



## yidnar (Sep 24, 2011)

For every black that is murdered by a white a 3 whites are murdered by blacks !! blacks commit 3 times  as many racial murders as whites !!


----------



## MeBelle (Sep 24, 2011)

Proof??


----------



## yidnar (Sep 24, 2011)

MeBelle60 said:


> Proof??


Pro-death penalty.com


----------



## yidnar (Sep 24, 2011)

Obama is now calling for blacks to stand up and fight !!!


----------



## Salt Jones (Sep 25, 2011)

yidnar said:


> For every black that is murdered by a white a 3 whites are murdered by blacks !! blacks commit 3 times  as many racial murders as whites !!



It should be 10 to 1 by Dec 2012.


----------



## Mr. H. (Sep 25, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > For every black that is murdered by a white a 3 whites are murdered by blacks !! blacks commit 3 times  as many racial murders as whites !!
> ...



I think it could be 10 to .223.


----------



## yidnar (Sep 25, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > For every black that is murdered by a white a 3 whites are murdered by blacks !! blacks commit 3 times  as many racial murders as whites !!
> ...


be very careful what you wish for !! whites have proven that at any given time we are the most dangerous people that have ever walked the face of this earth when angered !! when ******* riot in 2012 it may be the worst things blacks have ever done to themselves since contracting aids from raping monkeys in Da Mudda Land !!


----------



## Salt Jones (Sep 25, 2011)

Mr. H. said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...



My vest expands.


----------



## Salt Jones (Sep 25, 2011)

yidnar said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...



Booommmm!


----------



## Mr. H. (Sep 25, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...



Now wait a minute... in another thread you gave me a _bbbooommm!_, but here you give yidnar a _Booommmm!_.

I feel cheated.


----------



## Tank (Sep 25, 2011)

MeBelle60 said:


> Proof??



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_b6pBzIhIh0&list=PL538FFC4949A4D56A&index=2]Larry Elder telling the truth about Race and Crime - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## yidnar (Sep 25, 2011)

Mr. H. said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...


the idiot gave me a boooom on another thread to !! and just like on the other thread I will reply with ,...........the boooom is the sound of the guards slamming his cell door shut !!


----------



## Salt Jones (Sep 25, 2011)

yidnar said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...



Never been arrested, it would hurt my security clearance.


----------



## yidnar (Sep 25, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...


Bullshit !!


----------



## driveby (Sep 25, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



You need clearance to work Mall Security ?.......


----------



## Salt Jones (Sep 25, 2011)

driveby said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...



I wouldn't know. I work for a defense contractor. It's easy for certain retired military.


----------



## Salt Jones (Sep 25, 2011)

yidnar said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...



I guess you think all black men have been arrested?


----------



## yidnar (Sep 25, 2011)

salt jones said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > salt jones said:
> ...


yes !!


----------



## William Joyce (Sep 25, 2011)

Let's see...  when black "activists" complain that all the black men are in jail, we're supposed to cry.

But if a white person suggests that blacks have a high chance of being arrested, we're supposed to attack that white person as a "racist."

Um.

Ever wonder why white guys go crazy and post "racist" stuff on the Internet anonymously?

I mean, what else can we do?


----------



## IanC (Sep 26, 2011)

yidnar said:


> salt jones said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...



the stats from a coupla years ago stated that black males have a one in three chance of actually being incarcerated in their lifetime. not everyone who gets arrested goes to jail. the chance that at least half of black men will be arrested looks pretty good.


----------



## yidnar (Sep 27, 2011)

the facts are blacks commit many times more violent crimes against whites than whites commit against blacks !!


----------



## Salt Jones (Sep 27, 2011)

yidnar said:


> the facts are blacks commit many times more violent crimes against whites than whites commit against blacks !!



Thank god.


----------



## yidnar (Sep 28, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > the facts are blacks commit many times more violent crimes against whites than whites commit against blacks !!
> ...


that is subject to change shitface !!


----------



## maatsmom843 (Sep 28, 2011)

William Joyce said:


> Let's see...  when black "activists" complain that all the black men are in jail, we're supposed to cry.
> 
> But if a white person suggests that blacks have a high chance of being arrested, we're supposed to attack that white person as a "racist."
> 
> ...



no, you post bigoted and disgusting things on the internet because it is no longer socially acceptable for you to publicly express your feelings...as to the crazy part, that has more to do with the collective western [caucasian] destructive, immoral, and unnatural view/way of life....


----------



## yidnar (Sep 28, 2011)

maatsmom843 said:


> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> > Let's see...  when black "activists" complain that all the black men are in jail, we're supposed to cry.
> ...


GO TO HELL YOU SICK FREAK !! the facts are the facts !! just because you don't like them you call it racism !! case in point you probably think math is racist !!


----------



## Senorita (Oct 10, 2011)

I take it these statistics came out after the great depression.


----------



## Iridescence (Oct 10, 2011)

When I see a host of violent crimes escalate, I relate that to genetic desperation. For any race to have a higher amount of lifestyle struggle than mainstream suggests they should, it represents a risk.  How is this even an issue if we are all being as considerate as logically possible? What seems to be the way of many is that their attention is not even gained until a violent crime happens. 

We seem to be an accomplished nation on forever accommodating the weakest links, which are rarely ever the ones within the lowest levels within our societies.


----------



## Silkcity19 (Oct 10, 2011)

Here's more violent behavior

LiveLeak.com - Cops Vs. Subway Cheaters


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 10, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...



To 10 to .460?


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 10, 2011)

driveby said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...



Yes. from his parole officer.


----------



## CT9 (Oct 10, 2011)

yidnar said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...



How the fuck have you posted 2000 plus times and not gotten that you're a moron yet... Ill do my best from now on to show you


----------



## CT9 (Oct 10, 2011)

William Joyce said:


> Let's see...  when black "activists" complain that all the black men are in jail, we're supposed to cry.
> 
> But if a white person suggests that blacks have a high chance of being arrested, we're supposed to attack that white person as a "racist."
> 
> ...



I really feel for you if you are this pathetic and stupid

How about we look at this another way, I don't know if the figures are true nor do I care. A couple things to think about, one is white people are a majority in most of this country, black people a minority. You can figure it out

Secondly, as a percentage more black people are impoverished than white, and as a percentage more white people are better off. I'm not making excuses for the action but if i think when you look at it in such a general way you make more room for error. It's not pearly racially motivated, I think it is more as a result of socio-economic conditions.

I'm sure I lost all you idiots as soon I use a hyphenated concept, but you can't teach those who wish not be taught.


----------



## IanC (Oct 10, 2011)

blacks are victims of crime more often than whites. they live in close proximity to other blacks.


----------



## Flaylo (Oct 11, 2011)

I never ben arrested or imprisoned, LonestarLogic the convict has, I guess he's black and I'm white, right? Dumbasses.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 11, 2011)

Flaylo said:


> I never ben arrested or imprisoned, LonestarLogic the convict has, I guess he's black and I'm white, right? Dumbasses.



Still having trouble reading?

"Most" doesn't mean all. 

Why it matters is beyond me. One race had to be committing more violent crimes. It could be another race next year. And another race the year after that. 

Race is irrelevant. When are you guys going to realize that race doesnt determine anything in life. It's who you are. It's your character. It's what you do. It's what you stand for.

And the beautiful part about life, no matter how low you decend, there is Redemption available to every individual, no matter what your skin color, ethnicity, or race.


----------



## IanC (Oct 11, 2011)

Avatar4321 said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > I never ben arrested or imprisoned, LonestarLogic the convict has, I guess he's black and I'm white, right? Dumbasses.
> ...



it COULD be another race next year. but the crime rate for blacks has historically always been the highest. without some major social shakeup there is no reason to believe that they will not continue to be top in that category for the foreseeable future.


----------



## yidnar (Oct 11, 2011)

IanC said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo said:
> ...


and faggots on the left  will still be making excuses for them !!


----------



## Tank (Oct 11, 2011)

Cops Probe Viral Video Of Attacks On Woman | The Smoking Gun


----------



## yidnar (Oct 11, 2011)

Tank said:


> Cops Probe Viral Video Of Attacks On Woman | The Smoking Gun


typical cowardly ape behavior !!! 2 male ******* attacking an elderly white woman !!


----------



## yidnar (Oct 11, 2011)

CT9 said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...


save your diseased breath ape man !! unlike you i speak the truth !!! I don't give a damn if you call me a racist you left wing anti American apologist faggot !!!


----------



## Ropey (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## William Joyce (Oct 11, 2011)

Avatar4321 said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > I never ben arrested or imprisoned, LonestarLogic the convict has, I guess he's black and I'm white, right? Dumbasses.
> ...



Yes, Redemption is available for all.

But race isn't irrelevant.

Blacks commit crime.  That's their thing.  They're unevolved creatures compared to whites.  Just a fact.  All?  No.  But pattern-wise, yes. 

Go sit in a criminal courtroom some afternoon.


----------



## yidnar (Oct 11, 2011)

blacks commit murder against whites at many times the rate  that whites kill blacks !!.....but libbs and negro's don't have a problem with it !!! instead they say the stats are wrong !!! .............blacks are criminal ,cowardly ,animals with an average IQ of 70 [borderline retarded] and their anti American white liberal handlers are their enablers !!!


----------



## yidnar (Oct 11, 2011)

lets hear the blacks and cowardly left wing Shitters explain this away !!! .........they'll probably say it's racist !!! The Color of Crime


----------



## yidnar (Oct 12, 2011)

yidnar said:


> lets hear the blacks and cowardly left wing Shitters explain this away !!! .........they'll probably say it's racist !!! The Color of Crime


----------



## IanC (Oct 14, 2011)

yidnar said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



hahaha, you're not very clever, are you?


----------



## yidnar (Oct 14, 2011)

IanC said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > IanC said:
> ...


it's the simple truth !! libbs will always be making excuses for their pet negro voting base !!! they commit crimes, blame whitey....they live in fatherless homes,blame whitey......they have low IQs,blame whitey......they have high STD rates,blame whitey ...


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 14, 2011)

William Joyce said:


> Let's see...  when black "activists" complain that all the black men are in jail, we're supposed to cry.
> 
> But if a white person suggests that blacks have a high chance of being arrested, we're supposed to attack that white person as a "racist."
> 
> ...



You are a pussy.


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 14, 2011)

Flaylo said:


> I never ben arrested or imprisoned, LonestarLogic the convict has, I guess he's black and I'm white, right? Dumbasses.



BOOM!


----------



## yidnar (Oct 14, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > I never ben arrested or imprisoned, LonestarLogic the convict has, I guess he's black and I'm white, right? Dumbasses.
> ...


you've just never been caught !!!


----------



## yidnar (Oct 14, 2011)

28 black men charged with raping a teenage girl !! wonder how blacks and cowardly white liberals  are going to blame someone else for this one !!


----------



## Salt Jones (Oct 14, 2011)

operationx said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > For every black that is murdered by a white a 3 whites are murdered by blacks !! blacks commit 3 times  as many racial murders as whites !!
> ...



Why, are they going to kill all the white people?


----------



## yidnar (Oct 15, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> operationx said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...


whites will be here long after the black race has destroyed themselves with a new deadly STD !!


----------



## Silkcity19 (Oct 17, 2011)

More crime from the usual suspects

Robbers Steal iPad Video


----------



## Rozman (Oct 17, 2011)

And they are notoriously bad tippers...Waiters and waitresses cringe when a large group come in for dinner...They give the wait staff a hard time and barely leave anything for a tip.


----------



## Ropey (Oct 17, 2011)

Rozman said:


> And *they *are notoriously bad tippers...Waiters and waitresses cringe when a large group come in for dinner...*They *give the wait staff a hard time and barely leave anything for a tip.



All of 'them'?


----------



## Rozman (Oct 17, 2011)

Ropey said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> > And *they *are notoriously bad tippers...Waiters and waitresses cringe when a large group come in for dinner...*They *give the wait staff a hard time and barely leave anything for a tip.
> ...



I never heard a story where they are generous or decent even....


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 18, 2011)

Rozman said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > Rozman said:
> ...



Thats not true Rozman, I have a very generous tip for you...go fuck yourself.


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 18, 2011)

yidnar said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo said:
> ...


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 18, 2011)

Facts are a bitch huh?


I see those calling the ones that bring facts into the discussion insulting names and it's clear they have a pure disdain for them and I wonder who are the true bigots here.

Based on a 96 page report on the causes of premature death by the CDC, the leading cause of death among young blacks of both sexes are black men.


See report here.


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 18, 2011)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Facts are a bitch huh?
> 
> 
> I see those calling the ones that bring facts into the discussion insulting names and it's clear they have a pure disdain for them and I wonder who are the true bigots here.
> ...



No one was talking to you convict, fuck off.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 18, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Facts are a bitch huh?
> ...



I'm not a convict but seeing that you cannot counter with an intelligent response I expect nothing less than the name calling from the likes of you.

con·vict (kn-vkt)

1. A person found or declared guilty of an offense or crime.
2. A person serving a sentence of imprisonment.


----------



## Katzndogz (Oct 18, 2011)

Experience has taught me to be very wary of blacks.  Until I know for sure that they aren't crazy, I'll keep my distance.


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 18, 2011)

Lonestar_logic said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Piss off convict.


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 18, 2011)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Experience has taught me to be very wary of blacks.  Until I know for sure that they aren't crazy, I'll keep my distance.



I'm sure Blacks feel the same way about your dumb ass as well.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 18, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



That all you got?  HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAHHA 

You're pathetic.


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 18, 2011)

Lonestar_logic said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


----------



## Katzndogz (Oct 18, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Experience has taught me to be very wary of blacks.  Until I know for sure that they aren't crazy, I'll keep my distance.
> ...



Then it is well that we stay far away from one another.  Rather than expect blacks to stop acting like assholes, lets reintroduce segregation.   I have known very fine black people, admirable black people.  I have also experienced black people (when they think they can gain an advantage) to crazy over nothing.   Not just me, but the sudden "fast food rage" that seems to plague black people more than any other.

Blacks can always clean up their act.


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 18, 2011)

Tipsycatlover said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



What you are saying makes no sense, you say you know very fine admirable black people than you go on to say you want to bring back segregation and Blacks are assholes.

Put down the cocaine, its too early.


----------



## Ropey (Oct 18, 2011)

Rozman said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > Rozman said:
> ...



Then this unknowing state of yours is by choice and not reality imo.


----------



## Katzndogz (Oct 18, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



No that is what YOU said.   What I said is that any black person can be a fine and admirable person.  They just have to clean up their acts and stop acting like assholes.


----------



## Katzndogz (Oct 18, 2011)

14 « October « 2011 « CBS New York ... mcdonalds/

How does one understand this? The ex-con paid his debt to society and is now just another member of society? McD's shouldn't have hired an ex-con with a violent past? The customers got what was coming to them? They were indeed asking for it and made an error in thinking this guy was just gonna stand there and get beaten up.  Or, just more black people acting like assholes.

Sources tell CBS 2s Chris Wragge the stunning incident featured a cashier with a criminal past violently beating two female customers after they appear to provoke him by slapping him and then hopping the counter.

It was a horrific scene to watch. The cashier disappears into the back of the fast-food restaurant on West Fourth Street in Greenwich Village before returning with a metal rod he then used viciously on the two customers.

The gruesome act of violence early Thursday morning escalated after the customers argued and yelled obscenities at the cashier when he questioned a $50 bill they gave him.

One of the female customers then slapped the cashier. A woman is then seen jumping over the counter, while the other woman goes behind the register. They are then savagely attacked.

One female customer has a fractured skull and a broken arm. The other has a deep cut.


----------



## Salt Jones (Oct 18, 2011)

Tipsycatlover said:


> 14 « October « 2011 « CBS New York ... mcdonalds/
> 
> How does one understand this? The ex-con paid his debt to society and is now just another member of society? McD's shouldn't have hired an ex-con with a violent past? The customers got what was coming to them? They were indeed asking for it and made an error in thinking this guy was just gonna stand there and get beaten up.  Or, just more black people acting like assholes.
> 
> ...



I guess next time she won't go around slapping people in the face. Don't do the crime, if you can't do the time.


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 19, 2011)

Tipsycatlover said:


> 14 « October « 2011 « CBS New York ... mcdonalds/
> 
> How does one understand this? The ex-con paid his debt to society and is now just another member of society? McD's shouldn't have hired an ex-con with a violent past? The customers got what was coming to them? They were indeed asking for it and made an error in thinking this guy was just gonna stand there and get beaten up.  Or, just more black people acting like assholes.
> 
> ...



The only person I see "acting like an asshole" is you with these bullshit posts, now piss off bitch.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Nov 1, 2011)

yidnar said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...



You are correct we saw that from 1615 - 1975 didn't we.



> when ******* riot in 2012 it may be the worst things blacks have ever done to themselves since contracting aids from raping monkeys in Da Mudda Land !!



Wait you said when ******* riot and then you said the worse thing that black folks can do to themselves.  I always thought ******* and blacks were two seperate folks.  What exactly is a ******? 

If AIDs came from black folks raping monkeys why is it that the first AIDs cases were white men.


----------



## Flaylo (Nov 2, 2011)

Tipsycatlover said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



I'm all for that, lets segregate pieces of shit like you away from the rest of humanity, the last attempt at creating a great, pure white society was an utter fail, ask Hitler while he's in his grave turning at the sight of modern Germany and at the sight of me since I am a product of a mixed marriage.


----------



## Flaylo (Nov 2, 2011)

Where is Charlie Bass and his whitewatch page?


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Nov 2, 2011)

yidnar said:


> blacks commit murder against whites at many times the rate  that whites kill blacks !!.....but libbs and negro's don't have a problem with it !!! instead they say the stats are wrong !!! .............blacks are criminal ,cowardly ,animals with an average IQ of 70 [borderline retarded] and their anti American white liberal handlers are their enablers !!!



Racist peckerwoods like yourself complain about black on white crime but ignore white on white crime like this:

White Watch: Top Level CDC Official and Her Boyfriend Charged with Child Molestation AND Beastiality


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Nov 2, 2011)

William Joyce said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo said:
> ...




Behavior of "more evolved" white race:

White Watch: White Couple Charged With Raping Toddler And Five-Year-Old Girl


White Watch: White man busted after leaving iPod Touch loaded with child porn at gas station


White Watch: White Man Preferred His Child Porn In The McDonald's "PlayPlace."

White Watch: White Woman Tortures And Rapes Adopted 10 Year Old Son

White Watch: White Man Rapes 4-year-old Girl Relative He Was Babysitting

My favorite, maybe it got passed down to a retard like you:

White Watch: Nearly 40 percent of Europeans suffer mental illness


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 2, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



All races commit crimes and do the same shit, William Joyce's claim that Blacks just commit crimes is total racist bullshit. William Joyce is a just a pussy living in New York who gets shoved around by Blacks on the subway and is too much of a little bitch to stand up for himself.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Nov 2, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > William Joyce said:
> ...



True, so damn true, every race has people that commit crimes, these white racists like to somehow spray perfume on the their poop and call it roses. I had to point out that crime isn't specific to blacks because the way they tell it you would think whites hardly ever commit crimes.


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 2, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...



Oh of course and they lie and say rioting is a black behavior but ignore their white brethren burning cop cars and kicking up dust in Vancouver and Greece, I guess the Canadians and the Greeks lost their white card with all that nonsense.


----------



## Ropey (Nov 2, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



"They"

<-- Canadian....


----------



## 52ndStreet (Nov 2, 2011)

All in the context of a White society, that is based on White values and societal norms.Socialized by 
white media and educational systems.


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 3, 2011)

Ropey said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...



By "they" I meant racist idiots like William Joyce and other morons in this thread.


----------



## Silkcity19 (Nov 3, 2011)

Man charged with rape and murder of woman, 70 | 6abc.com


----------



## Tank (Nov 3, 2011)

Of course all races commit crime, it's just that the black race commits much more


----------



## Liability (Nov 3, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



If you actually had a security clearance, any evidence of your vile racist views would also endanger your clearance.

So, you must also be a liar.

Whatta surprise.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Nov 3, 2011)

Silkcity19 said:


> Man charged with rape and murder of woman, 70 | 6abc.com



Your peckerwood raping brethern you faggot


White Watch: White Couple Charged With Raping Toddler And Five-Year-Old Girl

White Watch: Connecticut home-invasion trial: I never thought of untying girls

Don't make this a competition.


----------



## Tank (Nov 3, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Silkcity19 said:
> 
> 
> > Man charged with rape and murder of woman, 70 | 6abc.com
> ...


New Nation News


----------



## Liability (Nov 3, 2011)

yidnar said:


> For every black that is murdered by a white a 3 whites are murdered by blacks !! blacks commit 3 times  as many racial murders as whites !!



How the fuck did randi y, the little dick racist pinhead, get itself into positive territory on the "rep" scale?

If youze guys don't promptly take that pindick cocksmoker back down into negative rep territory, then folks might leap to the conclusion that you are comfortable with racist pieces of shit like him.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Nov 3, 2011)

Did any of you ever consider for a moment that the societal pressures that we all feel are undoubtedly doubly so for blacks in poor communities?


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 3, 2011)

Liability said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > For every black that is murdered by a white a 3 whites are murdered by blacks !! blacks commit 3 times  as many racial murders as whites !!
> ...



I was wondering that myself, just the fact that this cock sucker has a positive rep says alot about the folks who post here, I neg him daily myself.


----------



## Liability (Nov 3, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...



I negged that piece of shit today, but have failed to do so regularly.  I tend not to take note of whatever shit it posts, for the most part.

It should be negged to oblivion.


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 4, 2011)

Liability said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



I agree 100%, it really has not been around too much either.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 8, 2011)

52ndStreet said:


> All in the context of a White society, that is based on White values and societal norms.Socialized by
> white media and educational systems.



What are "white values" idiot?


----------



## IanC (Nov 11, 2011)

Superbadbrutha said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...



the first _identified_ case was a white man. a sailor who used african prostitutes. black countries dont have the inclination or talent to find out which bugs are killing them. they are hard pressed just to feed and clothe themselves. sanitation, clean water and roads are a luxury. identifying emerging viruses would be as useful as rearranging the deck chairs on the Titanic.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Nov 11, 2011)

IanC said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...



Uh this post makes no sense whatsoever.


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 11, 2011)

The first identified case of AIDS was a gay French Canadian flight attendant, Gaetan Dugas.  I thought everyone knew that.


----------



## Douger (Nov 11, 2011)

I remember hearing about them thar niggerz. I saw a few when I used to watch TV.
Have fun up'ar in the fourth world.


----------



## IanC (Nov 13, 2011)

Katzndogz said:


> The first identified case of AIDS was a gay French Canadian flight attendant, Gaetan Dugas.  I thought everyone knew that.



nope. a sailor who died in the late forties or early fifties. they may have found earlier cases by now but blood samples are rare from those times. the virus itself was probably around for decades earlier.


----------



## Tank (Nov 13, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > All in the context of a White society, that is based on White values and societal norms.Socialized by
> ...


Good grades, working, taking care of kids, no crime, ect.........


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Nov 14, 2011)

Tank said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...



So what happened to LonestarConvict?


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Nov 14, 2011)

Tank said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...



LOL, so that would mean bad grades, not working, not taking care of kids and crime are black values.

This has got to be one of the most asinine posts on the web today.


----------



## Tank (Nov 14, 2011)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


I Agree


----------



## Silkcity19 (Nov 21, 2011)

And the beat goes on

Two charged with attempted murder of girl, 8 | 6abc.com


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 21, 2011)

People of all races commit horrific crimes.

Only blacks feel they have a right to and that's what makes theirs different.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 21, 2011)

Don't be a racist douchebag.


----------



## Silkcity19 (Nov 22, 2011)

LiveLeak.com - 50 shoplifters Hit 7-11 - Silver Spring, MD


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 22, 2011)

Silkcity19 said:


> LiveLeak.com - 50 shoplifters Hit 7-11 - Silver Spring, MD



I see videos like this and wonder why the clerk doesn't have an emergency door lock switch under the counter. Lock 'em all in, wait for the cops...


----------



## Salt Jones (Nov 22, 2011)

Liability said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...



Really? No racists have security clearances in a country that used racist Nazis to create missle and nuclear technology? You have no clue, no clue at all.


----------



## Tank (Nov 23, 2011)

The majority of blacks feel the same way Salt does.


----------



## Salt Jones (Nov 23, 2011)

Tank said:


> The majority of blacks feel the same way Salt does.



Yep. 

But I'm not an expert on the black community. You'd have to get expert analysis from a white liberal or a white conservative tea party member. They are the true experts.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Nov 23, 2011)

Silkcity19 said:


> And the beat goes on
> 
> Two charged with attempted murder of girl, 8 | 6abc.com




White Watch: Father 'filmed trying to kill his newborn on a hidden camera set up by his girlfriend to catch him cheating'


White Watch: Eight killed in massacre at Orange County hair salon as crazed gunman 'targets hairdresser ex wife'


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Nov 23, 2011)

Silkcity19 said:


> LiveLeak.com - 50 shoplifters Hit 7-11 - Silver Spring, MD



White Watch: White Woman Goes On Naked Rampage - Destroys Chinese Food Restaurant

White Watch: Day care owner, 72, convicted of sexually abusing toddler says he did it because she was 'promiscuous'



White Watch: Serial Crotch Grabber Jailed After Robbing Man With Cerebral Pasly


----------



## casper4020322 (Dec 3, 2011)

William Joyce said:


> Let's see...  when black "activists" complain that all the black men are in jail, we're supposed to cry.
> 
> But if a white person suggests that blacks have a high chance of being arrested, we're supposed to attack that white person as a "racist."
> 
> ...



Mr. Joyce, I live in a city where crime happens practically everyday. It doesn't matter which "race" of ppl are committing the crimes the fact is that human beings are dying or being critically injured and while you and ppl like you want to blame a certain "race" of ppl the victims and families of the ones killed and maimed could care less what you think!! So, instead of promoting hatred why not promote compassion and understanding for all "races"? Is that too much to ask?


----------



## Godboy (Dec 4, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> driveby said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...



I bet you have lethal hands too. Your kind of a cross between a ninja, james bond and a Navy SEAL. I wish i was like you. Youre all badass with your security clearance and mysterious military background. You fucking RULE man!


----------



## Tank (Dec 4, 2011)

casper4020322 said:


> I live in a city where crime happens practically everyday.


What city is that?


----------



## yidnar (Dec 10, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Facts are a bitch huh?
> ...


once again the vile filthy sub human  simian has sex on the brain !  you are a disgrace !!


----------



## yidnar (Dec 10, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > William Joyce said:
> ...


a town of 100000 shitskins will have 10 times the crime rate of 100000 humans !!


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 10, 2011)

yidnar said:


> once again the vile filthy sub human  simian has sex on the brain !





You do? Keep it to yourself, nobody wants to hear it, simian.


----------



## yidnar (Dec 10, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > once again the vile filthy sub human  simian has sex on the brain !
> ...


 PROVE THAT YOUR RACE AS A WHOLE IS CIVILIZED ...


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 10, 2011)

yidnar said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...



they were civilized enough to let the whites enslave them.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 10, 2011)

yidnar said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...




You don't think human beings are civilized?


----------



## 52ndStreet (Dec 10, 2011)

What about whites commiting mass murder  by starting three major world wars?.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Dec 10, 2011)

yidnar said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...



You call this civilized? :


White Watch: White Shepherds who bit off lambs' testicles at special farming event hit by violent 'food poisoning'






White Watch: White Woman Sexually Assaults Baby, giving it STD

White Watch: Child Porn Collector John Field Caught Videotaping Kids at Deerfield Beach Showers

White Watch: Mother who took porn shots of her own children is jailed for 25 years


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 10, 2011)

52ndStreet said:


> What about whites commiting mass murder  by starting three major world wars?.





You wanna think that one through again, idiot?


----------



## yidnar (Dec 10, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


here we have a civilized African taking a hot shower after a tough day at the office !!


----------



## Tank (Dec 11, 2011)

Too many black crimes to just post a few:

New Nation News


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Dec 11, 2011)

yidnar said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...



Whites and animals:


White Watch: Man Caught Performing Oral Sex On Female Dog

White Watch: White Man arrested for getting busy with a dog

White Watch: Top Level CDC Official and Her Boyfriend Charged with Child Molestation AND Beastiality


White Watch: White Man Jailed A Second Time For Raping Horse


White Watch: White Man Caught raping Horse...Again


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 11, 2011)

Dueling racist shitbags. Why don't you two get a room?


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Dec 11, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> Dueling racist shitbags. Why don't you two get a room?



I'm not racist, I'm just exposing a racist to the stank of his own poop.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 11, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Dueling racist shitbags. Why don't you two get a room?
> ...





Fuck you, yes you are.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Dec 11, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



My mother in law is white, lol, now how could I be a racist? You have anger management issues and a potty mouth


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 11, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...





So, you're stupid as well as racist if you think the color of your mother in law's skin somehow innoculates you from being a racist (which you clearly are). Fucking moron.


----------



## yidnar (Dec 11, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...


i hate my mother in law !!!


----------



## sjay (Dec 20, 2011)

CT9 said:


> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> > Let's see...  when black "activists" complain that all the black men are in jail, we're supposed to cry.
> ...


 
And yet during the depression(1929-32)when the ratio of poor to rich was much greater than now the crime rate was lower.Of course we were then primarily a white nation(read civilized).


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 20, 2011)

sjay said:


> CT9 said:
> 
> 
> > William Joyce said:
> ...



Really? than how come the Ukraine, Slovakia, Albania and Tazikistan are all crime ridden shit holes? those are white majority countries right idiot?


----------



## Swagger (Dec 20, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> sjay said:
> 
> 
> > CT9 said:
> ...



The same reason that many countries in which blacks are the demographic majority: Poverty and the resulting widespread corruption at every level of the state's apparatus.


----------



## yidnar (Dec 22, 2011)

Swagger said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > sjay said:
> ...


 blacks commit crime against whites in this country at a much greater level than the so called racist whites commit against them !!! why is this !!!


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 22, 2011)

sjay said:


> CT9 said:
> 
> 
> > William Joyce said:
> ...




Does it hurt to be that stupid?


----------



## yidnar (Dec 22, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> sjay said:
> 
> 
> > CT9 said:
> ...


the average iq of a black is 70 !!! border line retarded !! this may be the reason they act like animals !!!


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 22, 2011)

yidnar said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > sjay said:
> ...




Wow, is that what they told you at stormfront? That's only 60 higher than you! Wow!

Do yourself and the world a favor and shut the fuck up.


----------



## Douger (Dec 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yw1NfgDl2K0&feature=related]Black Women marry yourself a White man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Douger (Dec 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXSQYXrGuTE&feature=related]The Black Man: The Greatest Problem in America Today - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 22, 2011)

yidnar said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > sjay said:
> ...


----------



## yidnar (Dec 23, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


ohhhh it's true !!! it's damn true !!!


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Dec 24, 2011)

yidnar said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...



Very high IQ white man here:

White Watch: Babysitter 'slit the throat of a four-year-old boy and sent a photo of his mutilated body to his own mother'


----------



## Douger (Dec 24, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


They need to change the name to murkin watch.


----------



## Katzndogz (Dec 24, 2011)

What's happening at the malls now?   Have you seen those clips?


----------



## Swagger (Dec 24, 2011)

Katzndogz said:


> What's happening at the malls now?   Have you seen those clips?



Nike's Latest Release Triggers a Slam Dunkin' Stampede Throughout America's Malls - BBC


----------



## Katzndogz (Dec 24, 2011)

These shoes aren't even on sale!  They cost from $180.00 up to $500.00.

How many stampeders are otherwise "poor"?


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Dec 24, 2011)

Swagger said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > What's happening at the malls now?   Have you seen those clips?
> ...



We know why some white men like Micky Ds:


White Watch: White Man Arrested For Child Porn After Falling Asleep At McDonald


----------



## Katzndogz (Dec 24, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



How is falling asleep a violent act?

This is a violent act.

Jerome Isaac, who allegedly set Brooklyn woman on fire in elevator, indicted for murder - Crimesider - CBS News

This is a violent act.

Hash Browns Rage! Teacher Arrested For Pelting McDonald

This is a violent act.

theblogprof: Video: Philadelphia flash mob beat woman forwalking while white, media neglects to mention mobs are all black

There might be hundreds.

Shouldn't someone be questioning this?  Or is it racist to mention?


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Dec 24, 2011)

Katzndogz said:


> There might be hundreds.
> 
> Shouldn't someone be questioning this?  Or is it racist to mention?



These are violent sick acts:


White Watch: Terrified woman 'forced to watch as White sex trafficking gang tortured, dismembered and beheaded teenage girl in front of her'


White Watch: White Man, 33, admits to abusing mentally disabled 'sex slave' for years, was bound, burned and tortured on film

White Watch: Babysitter 'slit the throat of a four-year-old boy and sent a photo of his mutilated body to his own mother'


White Watch: Virginia Tech gunman identified


----------



## Katzndogz (Dec 25, 2011)

If white people were doing to black people what black people are doing to their own, it would make world wide headlines as genocide.

Is there anything to support these allegations other than a black stormfront?  Or, is a black stormfront okay, but a white supremacist stormfront wrong?


----------



## IanC (Dec 26, 2011)

good points. blacks are much more likely to commit crimes, especially across racial lines. there are only about 1/6 as many blacks compared to whites. if black culture got its shit together and managed to cut black crime in half, and then in half again, it would still be worse than the white rate.


----------



## SW2SILVER (Dec 26, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



How many white  men sexual assaulted you, Bass v. whatever?  Common. Be real. Most petty criminals are black and Hispanic. But, we end up with White criminals like Nixon or GW Bush, and well, what can I say?  Does this shit matter anymore? Does it  matter what  race who is or whom the victims were?


----------



## Katzndogz (Dec 27, 2011)

In case you didn't get your Air Jordans from a store, just steal them from someone else.  A handy application of violence will put those Jordans in your hands.  And won't cost you a cent.

How far away are we from Shoe Equality?  Tax the rich to buy the shoes.

Woman's Face Slashed, Man Beaten and Robbed of Air Jordans | NBC 5 Dallas-Fort Worth

A 19-year-old Houston-area man says he was beaten and a friend was slashed in the face as a group of men robbed him of his new pair of expensive Air Jordan shoes.


----------



## Silkcity19 (Dec 27, 2011)

They fight harder to get sneakers, then they do a job


----------



## yidnar (Dec 27, 2011)

Silkcity19 said:


> They fight harder to get sneakers, then they do a job


ohhhhh they fight to get jobs [government jobs] it's just when they get thto the job they do it half assed !!! and we the laws in their favor it's difficult to fire them !!!


----------



## Silkcity19 (Dec 27, 2011)

Just todays news in Philly

Delco Marshalls robbery suspects Tase security guard | 6abc.com

Arrest made in Germantown bystander shooting | 6abc.com

Suspect sought in Christmas gifts theft | 6abc.com

N. Phila. boy gets new bike from a Good Samaritan | 6abc.com

Frankford man shot mutliple times in home invasion | 6abc.com


----------



## SW2SILVER (Dec 27, 2011)

I know, this is heresy, but, if any of you want proof that blacks commit crimes out of proportion to their numbers: Get your honkey white liberal ass to a black ghetto for a years. You  will get all the proof ya need. And if ya won't, that proves something right there. I live with these  folks, so...I know  what a double standard our liberal society has toward blacks and crime.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 27, 2011)

I see you cowards have got your racist circle-jerk going already...


----------



## Samson (Dec 27, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> I see you cowards have got your racist circle-jerk going already...



One again, a very sound arguement blithers forth from the Society of Race Card Holders.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 27, 2011)

You boys getting friendly under your white sheets?


----------



## Katzndogz (Dec 28, 2011)

It is racist to say that blacks commit crimes completely out of proportion to their numbers.  Better to pretend it isn't happening.   The media does this all the time when they refuse to make a description of the criminal public.  If they don't come out and say "black" it could be anyone.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 28, 2011)

If Joe Biden held up a liquor store, would it be 'white crime,' or just some incompetent old fool holding up a liquor store? 


Do you idiots really think you are fooling anyone other than yourselves?


----------



## Katzndogz (Dec 28, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> If Joe Biden held up a liquor store, would it be 'white crime,' or just some incompetent old fool holding up a liquor store?
> 
> 
> Do you idiots really think you are fooling anyone other than yourselves?



No one would deny that white people commit crimes.  All races and ethnicities have a criminal element.  It's the proportion of crime and the type of crime.  Even if someone was trying really really hard not to see some sort of racial commonality, that's getting harder and harder to do.

How many white people rioted to buy Air Jordans?  How many white people are subject to this kind of rage?  Witnesses describe combative situation after Walmart employee asked to see receipt | The Batavian  Flash mobs of vandalism are exclusively black.  So much so that the black mayor of Philadelphia gave a public plea that it stop.  Perhaps Mayor Nutter is just a white supremacist in black skin.

Pretending this isn't happening has ceased to be helplful.  Pretending that white people commit these kinds of crimes in these kinds of numbers is beyond insanity.


----------



## Samson (Dec 28, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> You boys getting friendly under your white sheets?



Why?

You bring a camera?


----------



## yidnar (Dec 28, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> I see you cowards have got your racist circle-jerk going already...


the facts are that even in a civilized country blacks commit a disproportionate amount of crime !!! and if you go to DA MUDDA LAN......the rape and murder rate is sky high !!!........fact when questioned 2 out of 3 black South Africans admitted to rape !!


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 28, 2011)

The FACT is that you are a craven little coward seeking a sense of security in the arms of other similarly weak-minded men. You are disgusting.


----------



## yidnar (Dec 29, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> The FACT is that you are a craven little coward seeking a sense of security in the arms of other similarly weak-minded men. You are disgusting.


prove me wrong !!


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 29, 2011)

You girls all cozy now?


----------



## Katzndogz (Dec 29, 2011)

Even asking the question of why blacks commit such a disproportionate amount of crime is racist.   Best ignore it and pretend it's not happening.  That will fix it.


----------



## yidnar (Dec 29, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> You girls all cozy now?


50 % of black males when questioned are on the down low !!!


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 29, 2011)

Aren't you girls so cute spooning together like that...




...fucking cowards


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 30, 2011)

yidnar said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > You girls all cozy now?
> ...



Yeah you know all about the down low don't you sugar?


----------



## Samson (Dec 30, 2011)

Katzndogz said:


> Even asking the question of why blacks commit such a disproportionate amount of crime is racist.   Best ignore it and pretend it's not happening.  That will fix it.



Indeed, this is the politically correct status quo.

However it it a status quo perpetrated by both Stormfrunt members [sic], Black Leaders, and whites in places like CT that have, "A BLACK FRIEND who is a DOCTOR."

A realistic analysis of statistics clearly shows that a disproportionate number of blacks are imprisoned, are convicted of violent crime, are impoverished, had ancestors who were enslaved, and whose MAJOR SOURCE OF INCOME IS FROM GOVERNMENT AGENCIES.

It doesn't take a genius to figure out that if your family (regardless of skin tone) has been dependent on government charity for generations, then you will not developed a very high value for individuals, individual property, individual achievement, and self-respect


----------



## SayMyName (Dec 30, 2011)

Mr. H. said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...



Ha-ha!

Outstanding! Love it.

As people wake up, I'm sure more understanding will come around for responses equating to termination with extreme prejudice on site.


----------



## Katzndogz (Dec 30, 2011)

Samson said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Even asking the question of why blacks commit such a disproportionate amount of crime is racist.   Best ignore it and pretend it's not happening.  That will fix it.
> ...



In my career I have represented several hundred black men and seen a disproportionate number of INNOCENT black men sent to prison, convicted by their own behavior.  There is nothing more depressing.  I have literally begged black men, that I knew for a fact were innocent to stop acting out and be cooperative.   There is nothing genetic or endemic to black people that disposes them to violence or to commit crimes.  There is a huge societal "understanding" and a tacit permission for it.   The very fact that the issue cannot be discussed rationally or even mentioned is almost an insurance the circumstances will only get worse.  A store clerk asked to see a receipt, she deserves to be beaten up.  A server didn't give you enough french fries, tear up that Mickey Ds.  There is no expectation of punishment for these acts.  This kind of violence is, instead, expected to be understood and explained away.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 30, 2011)

Katzndogz said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



I'm confused, how can these men be innocent but than still go to prison because of their own behavior?


----------



## Samson (Dec 30, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



KnDz is saying that he believes that blacks behave in ways that are excused.

This allows their misbehaviour to escalate to a SERIOUS CRIMINAL OFFENSE..... Or at least it serves as evidence that they are certainly capable of more serious offense.

My point is that the "huge societal permission" for misbehaviour is NOT limited to blacks; but if you have ANY group that has not been responsible for themselves for GENERATIONS, then that group will not respect individuals or their property, regardless of whatever expectations society has.


----------



## Katzndogz (Dec 30, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



As between a white defendant and a black defendant:
A black is more likely to refuse to cooperate with his attorney.  Less likely to want to pursue a viable defense and demand that his defense be urban rage or recompense for past slavery or historical wrongs.  A black defendant is more likely to act out in the courtroom.  Throw gang signs, sneer at the jury, smirk at the witnesses, shout out profanities, lunge at the witnesses or sometimes the judge.   By the time the jury is ready to render a verdict they don't care whether the man might be truly innocent.  They want him put away as fast as possible.   A white defendant is going to act like an altar boy.  Smile sweetly, work with his attorney to pursue all available defenses, be polite, follow instructions by never making eye contact with anyone.  Appear sympathetic with the witnesses.  By the time this guy gets to verdict, the jury is convinced that this nice man couldn't possibly have done it.

While it is true that white defendants also wig out in the courtroom, it happens far less than with black men.  It does not happen with innocent white men.  Whatever the race, I can tell you that person is going away for a very long time whether or not they committed the crime itself.  Preserving that street cred must be worth it.

It's worse than sad, it is TRAGIC.  When you see old cases reopened and innocent black men getting released after ten or fifteen years behind bars, what you don't see is the courtroom theater that put them there. 

Sad sad sad.  It's racist to even point this out.  That might be the most tragic of all.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 30, 2011)

Katzndogz said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



I don't have that much experience in the court room to see for myself whether what you are saying is right or wrong, for whats its worth I don't think what you are saying is racist.


----------



## yidnar (Jan 1, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...


sounds like the blacks that act as you say they do are guilty !!


----------



## Samson (Jan 1, 2012)

yidnar said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...









That's the point, Sherlock.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jan 1, 2012)

yidnar said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Not always.  Most suspects are guilty.  Some people who are guilty can get off.  

Imagine this.  You are a juror.  The victim is on the stand testifying.  In one instance:

You notice that  man who is the defendant has started to cry so moved by sympathy.

Another man who is the defendant shouts out "the bitch had it coming".

Who are you going to find most likely to be guilty?  In which case will you, as a juror, most weigh your consideration of the evidence toward guilt?

It doesn't matter what the race of either defendant or victim is.  Unfortunately the liklihood is that in the majority of instances where a defendant convicts himself, he is going to be black.  An attorney can, beg, plead, try to work around it, or throw up their hands and quit.   Not to say that this kind of behavior is exhibited by ALL black defendants.  Or even a majority of black defendants.  It is exhibited by a disproportionate number of black defendants as compared to other races.  

Further clarification, it is exhibited by a disproportionate number of African American defendants.  Foreign blacks, Africans, Carribians don't generally do this.   Ah HA!  Further proof, if any is necessary, that this is not racial.  It is not some genetic predisposition.  It is sociological.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 1, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...




Maybe they had the most stupid and incompetent lawyer in the universe?


----------



## yidnar (Jan 2, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...


sounds like the defendant is the idiot !!


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Jan 2, 2012)

You racist apes are retarded, its the job of the prosecution to prove via credible evidence that a crime has been committed. Most blacks who are convicted are poor and get crappy legal representation so most often even innocent blacks are force to go to prison by way of plea bargaining, some exceptions like this do happen with public defenders:


http://jacksonville.com/news/crime/2010-11-21/story/legacy-brenton-butler-case


In most other cases when the public defender doesn't give a damn this kid would been forced to plea bargain and go to jail. The eye witness who was the victim's husband lied deliberately and yet the white racists would have bought his testimony. The trial was racism displayed at its best because no white kid would have endured this.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Jan 2, 2012)

Speaking of trying to tie behavior to race's what would you say about the race of people who commit this kind of behavior?

White Watch: White Racist Stabs Illinois Law Professor In The Throat At Train Station


White Watch: 'My little princess': Chilling Facebook photos of missing nine-year-old girl... posted by 'killer who beat her with a brick and cut up her body with hand saw'


White Watch: White Man may have infected thousands with HIV


My point isn't to say whites are worse, but for the white racist to stop sugarcoating and downplaying white crime.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jan 2, 2012)

We aren't talking about people committing crimes, but people who are innocent of committing crimes yet find the need to act out their "rage" in the courtroom and get convicted for being an asshole whether or not they committed a crime.

In that case, the prosecutor knows he doesn't have to put on a credible case, or much of any case.  The show off is going to do it all for him.   What's sad is I see the same ideas here that permeate the minds of the idiots who end up shackled to their chairs wearing a spit mask.  Or, just taken to a cell in holding with a closed circuit tv.    Same thinking.  Same exact thinking.

It is certainly not going to get better any time soon.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jan 2, 2012)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Speaking of trying to tie behavior to race's what would you say about the race of people who commit this kind of behavior?
> 
> White Watch: White Racist Stabs Illinois Law Professor In The Throat At Train Station
> 
> ...



You are making the wrong point in any case.  The point is not that whites commit crimes, or even horrible crimes.  It's that blacks commit crimes disproportionate to their numbers.   The worst part is, and it is probably the worst point of all, black people commit crimes against black people that if done by whites could only be considered systematic genocide.   Whoever identified such a level of violence as systematic genocide would be absolutely correct.

We have no problem identifying genocide when it happens in Africa.  All peoples of all colors and ethnicities knew that Rwanda was genocide.  That was identified fairly quickly.  It just can't be identified in Philadelphia!


----------



## yidnar (Jan 5, 2012)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> You racist apes are retarded, its the job of the prosecution to prove via credible evidence that a crime has been committed. Most blacks who are convicted are poor and get crappy legal representation so most often even innocent blacks are force to go to prison by way of plea bargaining, some exceptions like this do happen with public defenders:
> 
> 
> The legacy of the Brenton Butler case | jacksonville.com
> ...


you know for a fact that they committed the crimes !!! and many are repeat offenders !!!


----------



## idb (Jan 5, 2012)

yidnar said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Proof??
> ...



I can't find it on that site, can you copy and paste it please?


----------



## Martinsamerica (Jan 5, 2012)

To be fair, it is a well established fact that blacks do commit more violent crimes. Both proportionate to their population percentage, and in real numbers. What you make of that, or how you explain that is up for debate - but that is the simple truth of it unfortunately.

martinsamerica.com


----------



## yidnar (Jan 6, 2012)

Martinsamerica said:


> To be fair, it is a well established fact that blacks do commit more violent crimes. Both proportionate to their population percentage, and in real numbers. What you make of that, or how you explain that is up for debate - but that is the simple truth of it unfortunately.
> 
> martinsamerica.com


 and it will never change !!to better yorself you have to take responsibility for your own mistakes !!! and blacks are never,never,going to do that !!!


----------



## JStone (Jan 6, 2012)

Martinsamerica said:


> To be fair, it is a well established fact that blacks do commit more violent crimes. Both proportionate to their population percentage, and in real numbers. What you make of that, or how you explain that is up for debate - but that is the simple truth of it unfortunately.
> 
> martinsamerica.com



I think the muslimes are a bigger threat than the Blacks


----------



## casper4020322 (Jan 7, 2012)

Not far from where I live, a White girl was housesitting and a Black dude with two White girls broke into the home. The girl was killed and the house was burgularized. All of them were caught. One of the White girls was 17 yrs old. This is our society TODAY!! You can blame the black race or the white race or the devil all you want. No matter who you want to blame, it is not going to get better.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 9, 2012)

casper4020322 said:


> Not far from where I live, a White girl was housesitting and a Black dude with two White girls broke into the home. The girl was killed and the house was burgularized. All of them were caught. One of the White girls was 17 yrs old. This is our society TODAY!! You can blame the black race or the white race or the devil all you want. No matter who you want to blame, it is not going to get better.



What are you saying? 50 years stuff like this never happened and everyone was angels?


----------



## yidnar (Jan 9, 2012)

JStone said:


> Martinsamerica said:
> 
> 
> > To be fair, it is a well established fact that blacks do commit more violent crimes. Both proportionate to their population percentage, and in real numbers. What you make of that, or how you explain that is up for debate - but that is the simple truth of it unfortunately.
> ...


islam is the fasted growing religion among black Americans !!!


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Jan 10, 2012)

yidnar said:


> Martinsamerica said:
> 
> 
> > To be fair, it is a well established fact that blacks do commit more violent crimes. Both proportionate to their population percentage, and in real numbers. What you make of that, or how you explain that is up for debate - but that is the simple truth of it unfortunately.
> ...



So when will whites like you take responsibility for crap like this:

White Watch: White Men Jailed After Terrorizing Four Women With Chainsaw

White Watch: 'Modern-day Bonnie and Clyde who murdered elderly couple, stole two cars and evaded police in 300-mile pursuit' caught

White Watch: Man who 'stabbed out room mate's eyes with a steak knife and car antenna' laughs in court

White Watch: Woman 'had sex with girl, 7, at request of her married boyfriend so he would leave his wife'


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Jan 10, 2012)

http://www.desmoinesregister.com/ar...nterset-schoolteacher-arrested-on-sex-charges


----------



## Katzndogz (Jan 10, 2012)

It's irrelevant that's why no one pays attention to that race baiting crap.  It's also one of the main reasons why blacks commit crimes out of proportion to their numbers.  They are justified, it is excused.  White people commit crimes too.  If a white man commits a crime, certainly a black man is now entitled to commit ten.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 10, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> It's irrelevant that's why no one pays attention to that race baiting crap.  It's also one of the main reasons why blacks commit crimes out of proportion to their numbers.  *They are justified, it is excused.  White people commit crimes too.  If a white man commits a crime, certainly a black man is now entitled to commit ten.*



Thats ridiculous, why are you typing this gibberish?


----------



## Katzndogz (Jan 10, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > It's irrelevant that's why no one pays attention to that race baiting crap.  It's also one of the main reasons why blacks commit crimes out of proportion to their numbers.  *They are justified, it is excused.  White people commit crimes too.  If a white man commits a crime, certainly a black man is now entitled to commit ten.*
> ...



Because that is what Bass is apparently suggesting!  He is justifying the lopsided numerical proportion of black crime with white people do it too!  It's not that white people commit crimes, we all know that they do.  It's the proportion of crime by an identifiable percenge of presence in the whole.  Aside from that, it's an argument used by more than a few black criminals.   Even when the primary victims of those criminals are other black people!

I don't consider this a matter of race or color but of social phenomenon.  

Take any societal subset, give them an outrageous sense of entitlement, create reasons and excuses for their anti-social behavior and you will achieve the same result regardless of race or ethnicity.   Each succeeding generation of African Americans is more prone to violence than the preceeding one.  This isn't because of their color.  It's because of the level of permission and feeling of being owed that they are getting and the ages at which they learn how much the should expect.  When those expectations aren't met, they feel justified in engaging in self-help to take it.  The average age of the black criminal is getting younger and younger every year.  They are infected with expectation at younger and younger ages.   The recent Air Jordan riots should illustrate something!

I can prove that this isn't a matter of color but of social phenomenon.  The level of crime in an African immigrant community is very low.  It is very high in an African American community.  African immigrants are not raised with the same sense of entitlement as African Americans.  They don't have a history of expecting their desires to be met, or feel cheated when they aren't.   African families are still intact.  The men aren't entitled to the freedom of walking out and handing the support and raising of their children over to the government.   If the level of poverty in Little Ethiopia (Culver City)  and Watts is the same, why are the streets in Little Ethiopia as safe as they are in Beverly Hills?  

As long as identifying the core failures in black communities can be trivialized as racism, there is virtually no way to rebuild the social structure to eliminate the failures.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Jan 10, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



I live in France and interact with African immigrant groups daily and their behavior differs from that of African immigrants in America, not all African immigrants can be stereotyped as the same, here they engage in crime and don't fit the stereotypical model people talk about in America, plus not all Africans are the same, they differ, ditto for African immigrants in London. They get hit with the same stereotypes that African Americans get hit with and European whites come up with the same racist BS that you talk. 



Most African Americans are not criminal, you overblow the actions of a small segment of our population and present as a problem that all African Americans are taught. Our struggle was to fight for every damn thing, not expectation of having our desires met, that description better fits American whites who for the most part in the history of this country have had their desires met and expect it and when it isn't met the cry of "reverse racism" comes up


White American behavior is worse than that of French whites, how do you explain that disparity?


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Jan 10, 2012)

As for excuses, the only ones making excuses,downplaying, overlooking and explaining away crap are the racist whites who distort and concentrate exclusively on black crime rates and ignore white crime and its greater impact on whites.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jan 10, 2012)

Yes, well, that's why we can't reduce the level of crime in black communities.  The only thing is to just sit back watch them kill each other at a remarkable rate.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Jan 10, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Yes, well, that's why we can't reduce the level of crime in black communities.  The only thing is to just sit back watch them kill each other at a remarkable rate.



Yeah and racists like you can sit back in a dream world and believe that white crime is not a problem because their proportional rate is lower than blacks, never mind that most victims of white crime are whites and the victims and their families in all those links I posted should just obsess about black crime and downplay their crimes of white perpetrators. Sounds absolutely wonderful, doesn't it?


----------



## Katzndogz (Jan 10, 2012)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, well, that's why we can't reduce the level of crime in black communities.  The only thing is to just sit back watch them kill each other at a remarkable rate.
> ...



When there is a situation in which a small percentage of the population commits crimes out of proportion to their numbers it is a cause for concern.  Now YOU may find recognizing that simple fact evidence of racisim.  I don't care because it won't change the facts.  Failure to address the real issues is only going to perpetuate and exacerbate the whole problem.   Whites do it TOOOOooOOOOO.  Is rather lame.   It does nothing to divert the propensity of crimes among a small percentage of the population.  In fact, it shows every indication of making it WORSE.  So, go, make it worse.  Increase the slaughter of black people by other black people.  Excuse, justify, do anything you want.  

What you fail to recognize is that black crime is not the same problem to whites as it is in its own communities or even the problem white crime is in white communities.  The percentage of white criminals diluted by far superior numbers isn't even the same problem in white communities.

This has nothing to do with either race or color.  Separate any group of people out and treat them the same way, you will get the exact same result no matter what color they are.


----------



## PrometheusBound (Jan 10, 2012)

yidnar said:


> Martinsamerica said:
> 
> 
> > To be fair, it is a well established fact that blacks do commit more violent crimes. Both proportionate to their population percentage, and in real numbers. What you make of that, or how you explain that is up for debate - but that is the simple truth of it unfortunately.
> ...



Can wild animals take responsibility for their own mistakes?  Same with this savage African unfit human species.  They can't help themselves.  But we can help ourselves by changing the laws to protect ourselves from this useless and destructive predatory race, as we do when we cage or tame wild animals.  Including them in our species is as illogical, unrealistic, and self-destructive as including all other mammals.  There is no moral superiority in insulting our own kind with lies about equality to these primates and putting our property and civilization at risk of being over-run.  The Dark Ages have been repeated with these Darkie Ages.   The sequel to "Roots" has been "Loots."


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 10, 2012)

PrometheusBound said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > Martinsamerica said:
> ...


----------



## yidnar (Jan 11, 2012)

a lack woman statistically  is as likely to commit murder as a white male !!!


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 11, 2012)

yidnar said:


> a lack woman statistically  is as likely to commit murder as a white male !!!



Whats a lack woman you stupid inbred son of a bitch?


----------



## yidnar (Jan 12, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > a lack woman statistically  is as likely to commit murder as a white male !!!
> ...


its a woman that lacks the basic human quality of common sense and the belief in  personal responsibility !!!....ie babby momma,bitch,ho,or black woman !!!...you stupid black bastard !!


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 12, 2012)

yidnar said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...



Tell me how you really feel boy.


----------



## yidnar (Jan 12, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


thats mister boy to you !!! the problem with you is that you cannot refute the facts !!! and by the way why is the crime rate so high in the mudda land !!!


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 12, 2012)

yidnar said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...



Whats the mudda land miss?


----------



## yidnar (Jan 12, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


Africa is your mudda land !!


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 12, 2012)

yidnar said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...



How do you figure that?


----------



## yidnar (Jan 12, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


you are African American are you not ??


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 12, 2012)

yidnar said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...



Half.


----------



## yidnar (Jan 12, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


 half ???? do you identify yourself as a black man ??


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 12, 2012)

yidnar said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...



I am half Black Half Irish.


----------



## casper4020322 (Jan 15, 2012)

PrometheusBound said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > Martinsamerica said:
> ...



You may have a point: Charles Manson, Ted Bundy and Jeffrey Dalhmer may have become killers for one reason and that's because they were infected with the African gene. Hear me out. Since the plantation owners and their overseers had countless sex with african slave women (and men as well), they did not know at the time that they were infecting themselves with the gene you describe as destructive and predatory but would carry through generations and cause their great-great-great grandchildren to do despiciable things to people. Even today, White men who rape and murder children, kill their whole families, shoot up schools and workplaces, must also have that African gene as well. Don't you agree?


----------



## Silkcity19 (Jan 19, 2012)

Complete disgrace

Police: Witness being questioned in beating of 64-year-old veteran | 6abc.com


----------



## Katzndogz (Jan 20, 2012)

Silkcity19 said:


> Complete disgrace
> 
> Police: Witness being questioned in beating of 64-year-old veteran | 6abc.com



This is Philadelphia where this kind of random violence is so out of control, Mayor Nutter is literally begging the teenagers to stop.  It's mostly teenagers, mobs of them.  He has gone to schools to give speeches.  They laugh at him.  This is an entire city that is out of control.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 20, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Silkcity19 said:
> 
> 
> > Complete disgrace
> ...



They laugh because they know the Mayor can't touch them and doesn't have any real authority over them.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jan 20, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Silkcity19 said:
> ...



He doesn't because he doesn't CHOOSE to exercise what authority he could have.   The alternative to yammering on and doing nothing of substance is to watch the city fall into anarchy ruled by Lord of the Flies.  If it were me, I would tell the people that the city is out of control and arm themselves.  The neighborhoods know who these kids are, form vigilante patrols.  Send in the national guard.  What he's doing by begging these children who laugh in his face isn't working.  There is only one reason why these gangs continue to operate.  There are no consequences to their actions.  None.  They act with total impunity.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 20, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



If a Mayor sends in the National Guard it looks like he is losing control of the city and his political career is FUCKED, he can forget any re-elections or anything else, and what real authority does he have over these wild teens? a Mayor of a city cannot have you arrested on site for disrespecting him, this isn't Tehran.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jan 20, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



OH please.  These people aren't disrepecting him, they are beating up innocent people and killing them.   If he can't get control of this city, his career is fucked anyway.  From what he is saying, he's not even thinking of his political future, just wanting to stop the violence.   

Police Continue To Investigate Fatal Old City Beating, Mayor Nutter Offers Condolences « CBS Philly

The horrific beating death of 23-year-old Kevin Kless caught the attention of Philadelphia Mayor Michael Nutter.

Nutter spoke with the grieving mother of the murdered Temple University graduate, who was beaten to death this weekend during a late night attack in Old City.

An emotional Mayor Nutter said he had a very heartfelt phone conversation with Kendall Kless in upstate New York, in which he expressed his condolences for the beating death of her son.

 Nutter is taking a wrong approach.  He is appealing to parents to control their children.  It is more than obvious that the parents have no such interest.  They either don't care or approve.   In any case, as the above instance shows, these guys were in their 20s and not subject to parental control.

If Philadelphia is allowed, unimpeded, to fall into a state of lawless anarchy it will not be the only one.


----------



## DaGoose (Jan 20, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



You know Mayor Nutter was a darling of the wingnuts until they found out he was a Democrat.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jan 20, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



That gives the term "Black Irish" a whole new meaning!

I might be going too far back in historical context for you.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 20, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



So just sending in the National Guard will fix everything? I somehow doubt it, it may fix security for a while but how long can we have the Guard stay there?


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 20, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...



No I know what the Black Irish are, my mother is one of them.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 20, 2012)

DaGoose said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



The Mayor sounds like a good man, but he definently is in a tough situation, no easy fixes for Philly that's for sure.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jan 20, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Until the city is under control.  Treat it like any other riot.  Or, have law abiding people form  armed vigilante groups.   At some point in time they will anyway.  That point is pretty close I would suspect.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 20, 2012)

I posted this on another thread but it's relevant for this one also.

"Todays inner city youths, due to failed liberal/progressive/Democratic social engineering, have gone feral and we are reaping the result".


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 20, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Control and law & order are for crucial for any society, we have to do what it takes, but how bad does it have to get for the Guard to go in?


----------



## Katzndogz (Jan 20, 2012)

There is a daily incidence of violent conduct ranging from flash mobs of hundreds to small groups of three or four.  Daily.  That's pretty significant and calls for extra ordinary measures.


----------



## Silkcity19 (Feb 6, 2012)

Complete disgrace

Atlanta Street Gang Members Videotaped Brutal Hate Crime Attack On "Faggot" | The Smoking Gun


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Feb 8, 2012)

Silkcity19 said:


> Complete disgrace
> 
> Atlanta Street Gang Members Videotaped Brutal Hate Crime Attack On "Faggot" | The Smoking Gun



White Watch: Teacher Charged With Molesting 14-Year-Old Student

White Watch: Teacher Charged With Having Sex With Multiple Students

White Watch: Teacher Charged With Blindfolding Young Students, Feeding Them His Semen

White Watch: Cannibal who ate head of former lover proposes to Satan-worshipping vampire girlfriend behind bars of psychiatric unit


----------



## Silkcity19 (Feb 9, 2012)

Man arrested for rape, kidnapping and sodomy

Modesto man sentenced to 12 years in rape of 14-year-old - Crime & Courts - Modbee.com

Gang rape began as a robbery attempt, police documents say | NOLA.com

Man arrested from alleged rape of 11-year-old girl : News : MySouthwestGA.com

Man Charged With Prostituting 2 Underage Girls « CBS Minnesota

East Hartford Doctor Accused Of Rape: Doctor's DNA Found On Accuser - Courant.com

UPDATE: Student accused of rape attends hearing in wheelchair - Breaking News - Macon.com

Your people amaze me daily


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 10, 2012)

Silkcity19 said:


> Man arrested for rape, kidnapping and sodomy
> 
> Modesto man sentenced to 12 years in rape of 14-year-old - Crime & Courts - Modbee.com
> 
> ...



The fuck you mean you people? people do this type of shit all over the world regardless of race idiot.


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 10, 2012)

Lets have some balance.

Burglar vacuumed home, folded laundry and cooked dinner

I want this guy to break into my house.   When was the last time a white burglar did this?  How about never.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 10, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Lets have some balance.
> 
> Burglar vacuumed home, folded laundry and cooked dinner
> 
> I want this guy to break into my house.   When was the last time a white burglar did this?  How about never.



I would welcome him into my home anytime.


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 10, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Lets have some balance.
> ...



The motto of the Hells Angels is "When we do good, no one remembers.  When we do bad, no one forgets."


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 10, 2012)

I don't know why this guy was arrested or how he could be convicted of a crime!  Since the homeowner consented to the taking of the food and orange juice after the fact I don't see a burglary!  If this was my case, I'd argue that even though he technically broke into the house, once he cleaned, tidied up and cooked dinner, the homeowner considered him an invitee.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 10, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> I don't know why this guy was arrested or how he could be convicted of a crime!  Since the homeowner consented to the taking of the food and orange juice after the fact I don't see a burglary!  If this was my case, I'd argue that even though he technically broke into the house, once he cleaned, tidied up and cooked dinner, the homeowner considered him an invitee.



It is an unusual case, thats for sure.


----------



## Silkcity19 (Feb 10, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Silkcity19 said:
> 
> 
> > Man arrested for rape, kidnapping and sodomy
> ...


My friend, I understand that. There is shit in every color, in every city of this country. But I can not stand to read my local papers here in Philly everyday and have to see who is committing murders rapes and crime every day.  Sorry if that offends you. I can tell your a hard working person and does not like to hear this either, but the facts are the facts in these major cities on who is destroying these areas


----------



## squeeze berry (Feb 11, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Silkcity19 said:
> 
> 
> > Man arrested for rape, kidnapping and sodomy
> ...



when are you going to make the same statement to Bass v.2  ? 

huh?

not biased are you?


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 11, 2012)

Silkcity19 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Silkcity19 said:
> ...



The facts are the facts, and cities with a high percentage of black people do suffer a huge amount of crime.  Much of that crime senseless.  Seneseless enough for the black Mayor to make a public plea for black people to control themselves.   The same thing is going on in every major black population center.  The people doing this things believe they have a right to, they believe they are owed and can enjoy themselves doing whatever they please no matter how vicious and animalistic.

This is not a function of color.  There is nothing endemic in American black people that normally lends itself to this kind of behavior.  Tell any identifiable group that they have a right to commit these acts you will get exactly the same result.

Recently at an OWS protest in Portland a destructive crowd marched through the streets screaming "Whose streets?  Our Streets?"  They were destroying whatever they found, setting fires, smashing store windows, smashing up cars.   This was a crowd of white kids.  What makes a crowd of white kids in Portland, Oregon act the same as a crowd of black kids in Philly?   Both groups believe that they have a right to do these things and believe that their rights are superior to the rights of everyone else.  Both groups believe that demands that this stop, wanting the perpetrators to be punished, isn't motivated at all by the acts themselves, but something else.  Racisim, capitalism, the 1%, the man keeping everyone down.  They got rights.

This isn't race, it's social pathology.


----------



## yidnar (Feb 12, 2012)

blacks are a criminal race !!


----------



## Silkcity19 (Feb 16, 2012)

Neighbors: Suspect in poop shooting an emotional land mine

These people just won't stop in Philly


----------



## Silkcity19 (Feb 22, 2012)

Chimps gone wild

Brawl breaks out at Detroit's MotorCity Casino Hotel | News - Home


----------



## yidnar (Feb 22, 2012)

Silkcity19 said:


> Chimps gone wild
> 
> Brawl breaks out at Detroit's MotorCity Casino Hotel | News - Home


 typical simian antics !! pack mentality ..


----------



## Huey (Mar 6, 2012)

The most dangerous people,give me a break,the most pussied up people in the world.That yellow streak runs all the way to the floor on youse peeps.


----------



## Huey (Mar 6, 2012)

so are whites,look what they did to the native americans.


----------



## yidnar (Mar 10, 2012)

Huey said:


> so are whites,look what they did to the native americans.


and look what ******* do to each other !!!


----------



## Huey (Mar 10, 2012)

But guess what "cracker"s got away with murdering Blacks,but Blacks get caught when they murder "crackers",and themselves.You say "crackers" are the most dangerous people on earth when they get mad,how can this be when the majority of them are just coming out of the closet.Thats "faggot" for your info.Now "Booooom" to you.


----------



## Huey (Mar 11, 2012)

The only way to be a Texan, is to be born a Texan. 
No a dead texan.


----------



## yidnar (Mar 12, 2012)

Huey said:


> But guess what "cracker"s got away with murdering Blacks,but Blacks get caught when they murder "crackers",and themselves.You say "crackers" are the most dangerous people on earth when they get mad,how can this be when the majority of them are just coming out of the closet.Thats "faggot" for your info.Now "Booooom" to you.


******* are are much more prone to be gay than any other race !!!...ever heard of the down low ??


----------



## Douger (Mar 12, 2012)

Salt Jones said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysF8WFAihoE]Ultimate Weapons- McMillan TAC-50 | Sniper Rifles - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Douger (Mar 12, 2012)

Man Shot At Detroit Gas Station, Reportedly Over Price Of Condoms « CBS Detroit


----------



## Silkcity19 (Mar 14, 2012)

Couple arrested for setting victim on fire | 6abc.com


----------



## Huey (Mar 16, 2012)

yidnar said:


> Huey said:
> 
> 
> > But guess what "cracker"s got away with murdering Blacks,but Blacks get caught when they murder "crackers",and themselves.You say "crackers" are the most dangerous people on earth when they get mad,how can this be when the majority of them are just coming out of the closet.Thats "faggot" for your info.Now "Booooom" to you.
> ...



"crackers invented the dl"also crackers were the first fags.You got that wrong crackers are more prone to be gay,look at San francisco,the whole town is gay.


----------



## Flaylo (Mar 16, 2012)

Huey said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > Huey said:
> ...



lolololololololololol


----------



## yidnar (Mar 18, 2012)

Huey said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > Huey said:
> ...


per capita their are more gays in the black community than any other !!


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 19, 2012)

yidnar said:


> Huey said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...



Bullshit, there are gays in every community, saying there are more Black gays than any other race is just fuckin stupid, just like Huey saying there are more white gays.


----------



## yidnar (Mar 20, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > Huey said:
> ...


LOOK UP THE STATS boy !!


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Mar 26, 2012)

Silkcity19 said:


> Couple arrested for setting victim on fire | 6abc.com



White Watch: White Man repeatedly raped girl, and his dog

White Watch: White Man Jailed After Sexually Assaulting Woman's Corpse

White Watch: White Man Jailed After Sexually Assaulting, Physically Assaulting 7-Week-Old Baby Girl


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 26, 2012)

yidnar said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...



Motherfucker what do stats prove in this case? not every homosexual is openly gay and out and about so we actually don't know how many gays there really are, there are still plenty of gays in the closet such as yourself.


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 26, 2012)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Silkcity19 said:
> 
> 
> > Couple arrested for setting victim on fire | 6abc.com
> ...



Bass I understand the point you are trying to make but posting stuff like this is the same thing as yidnar and the other trolls are doing, we can be here all day posting stuff about the things blacks and whites are doing wrong.


----------



## yidnar (Mar 5, 2013)

facts are racist .


----------



## Silkcity19 (Mar 5, 2013)

Even the young blacks kill in Philly, my home town. Complete disgrace.

12-year-old alleged bullying victim dies | The Lookout - Yahoo! News

Mother of Beaten Boy: "He Will Be Missed" | NBC 10 Philadelphia

Great quotes from the father" my son's considered the bad guy" well what the fuck jerk off your son just killed a killed a defenseless kid


----------



## yidnar (Mar 7, 2013)

Silkcity19 said:


> Even the young blacks kill in Philly, my home town. Complete disgrace.
> 
> 12-year-old alleged bullying victim dies | The Lookout - Yahoo! News
> 
> ...


responsibility for ones actions makes no sense to most blacks.


----------



## Dante (Mar 12, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> PrometheusBound said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...



that was a superior IQ?


----------

